# Idea for keeping healthier mantids



## Oorgle (Jun 26, 2007)

When I'm bored I like to think up different sorts of inventions. I thought up something I plan to make for my mantids, and would like to share the idea. I am not sure if something like this exists, but I could not find one to buy so I want to make one.

http://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u41/Iue.../Humidifier.jpg

If anyone is interested let me know.


----------



## Sparky (Jun 27, 2007)

why wont you make it? It could be useful. Get this copyrighted :wink:


----------



## ant_mantid (Jun 27, 2007)

dude i could so use one of those


----------



## Nick Barta (Jun 27, 2007)

I like the idea, actually Deshawn bought one some time ago and it didn't do what he needed, you might contact him.

To produce an electrically powered unit is not feasable due to costs, and the Liability if you fry a human with 120 volts or burn a house down!

Don't mean to discourage you, but powered inventions have too great of a risk to inventors not under the liability umbrella of a major financial institution.

CHEERS!!!

Nick Barta

www.mantisplace.com


----------



## Asa (Jun 27, 2007)

Those generally don't work too well.


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 28, 2007)

> why wont you make it? It could be useful. Get this copyrighted :wink:


Umm, copyrights won't do much. Patents will though. I bet somebody already registered a patent for such a device already.


----------



## spawn (Jun 29, 2007)

There are vivariums (I'm talking frog now) that have misting systems in place to create humid environments to get the frogs in the mood for breeding. Their PVC pipelines hooked up to a false bottom water reservoir, but I have yet to see a meter digitally hooked up to the system to prompt it to mist electronically. I'm sure it has been done. All you'd need is a small computer/board with simple computer programming to mist on/off when a certain value has been designated. You wouldn't need a battery like your picture had? AC power.


----------



## Asa (Jun 29, 2007)

New fangled and risky. Just do it yourself, become a geezer like me...join us... :shock: I'm scaring myself.

I would just mist them myself, and not spend a lot of time and effort devising things that would do it for you.


----------



## Ian (Jul 7, 2007)

I'm in on the development of this product! I am sure no such thing has been aimed at the pet market. The only kind of (decent) humidified I have come across is the exo-terra ultrasonic fog generator. Or, the Maplin version for £20 cheaper


----------

